
Microsoft to show Bash running on Windows 10 - madspindel
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-show-bash-on-linux-running-on-windows-10/
======
madspindel
Could this mean apt-get on Windows in future?

------
dekhn
wait, so now you can ssh into your windows 10 machine to run bash and then in
that run mingw to compile Windows binaries?

------
thecrumb
Checking calendar. Nope. Not April 1st.

